# Dovetail Jig



## Larkan (Apr 13, 2012)

As a person who has used both free hand and table mounted routers over a couple of years to build guitars I'm after some advise on buying a dovetail jig?
As you can see I'm located in Melbourne Australia but happy to buy the right solution online. I simply need your experience and insight to guide me as to what is best value.
I see myself making boxes and draws. I have my own router table for which I want this jig.
Thanks everyone.......


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Well, my option, if I wanted a dovetail jig, would be to do some searching on-line, find some plans, preferably free, and make my own. I don't like buying what I can make.


----------



## RTexasCwby (Mar 7, 2009)

I have the Porter Cable 4216 and could not be happier. This jig gives me spot on dove tails and can also produce excellent box joints.

Dan


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Kerry.

I am a fan of the Gifkins jig, but the only issue is that it is not very easy to make half blind dovetails.

As you can see, Carba-tec sell a few;

Search Results : CARBA-TEC

How much do you want to spend?


----------



## elrodqfudp (Sep 5, 2011)

For me the Leigh dovetail jig gives excellent results and the flexibility to do unevenly spaced joints as well.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

James i have the gifkins , i bought it when roger still had it, i bought it when it first came out yrs back, it work's perfect ever time, the only thing the 2 bit's are pricey, i haven't look around much for replacement bit's yet, instead of the carb-bit's , do you know of any , thanks del schisler


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

del schisler said:


> James i have the gifkins , i bought it when roger still had it, i bought it when it first came out yrs back, it work's perfect ever time, the only thing the 2 bit's are pricey, i haven't look around much for replacement bit's yet, instead of the carb-bit's , do you know of any , thanks del schisler


Hi Del, I also bought my Gifkins A10 many years ago and also the B10 templates about 5 years ago.

As far as I know, the only supplier for the cutters is Carbi-tool. 

CARB I TOOL Australia Pty Ltd.:. Sharpening services, Saw Blades, Router Bits

This site also sells the Carbi-tool cutters;

Australian router bits and cutters at apworkshop.com.au

http://www.apworkshop.com.au/html_routerbits/13N-gfb-gdb.html

Harrysin put me on to them....I have not done a pricing comparison.


----------



## Larkan (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone


----------



## DanT (Oct 22, 2012)

I love the ease of set up of the Porter Cable.


----------

